# howdy



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

thought i would do a general hello,

however i will be mostly found in the ladies section. been drafted in to share my knowledge, wit and sparkly personality (well thats what i like to think however think its more likely for my photos and the fact i know hot girls in this sport). either way im hoping to be of interest to some and the others well they can ...

my name is rachael grice im a forma nabba miss britain and miss universe, i recently stopped competing and now focus on helping others in this sport achieve there dreams, i was lucky enough to achieve mine early on. and now get the oppurnity to work with some fabulously motivated girls. ive come on here to try and widen the web of knowledge and drafted in some hot chicks to help me out so look out for them registering too.

many thanks

rachael grice


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello Rachael, welcome to MC.

Rachael is one of our new moderators and is one of the best Miss Figure girls I've ever seen so guys, don't be afraid to ask for her advice because she trains and diets harder than pretty much all of us on here!


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

and i can kick ass harder (i mean motivate) ;-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha. Welcome to MC!

Look forward to reading what your diet/training looks like.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey rach, how come you didnt change your user ID and keep your old posts?


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey rach, how come you didnt change your user ID and keep your old posts?


lots of things have changed since then would have been hours deleting unrelivant ones


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Good to have such an experienced bodybuilder


----------

